# Coding Contrast for Echo



## jessicaparker1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Since the CPT changes for Echo, has anyone coded contrast when a physician performes an Echo (93306-93308)? I'm coding physician. They are asking if they can code the administration of the contrast, which takes 30 mins to monitor and the interpretation. I have not found much info. I know since the equipment is not ours, the hospital bills for the supply. 

They are trying to bill for a Definity Contrast & Aggressive Saline.

Any Help, Please???


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Sep 23, 2010)

*contrast echo*

Most payers will not pay for the push. Usually the actually "push" is done by a nurse not the physician. BUT if you want to bill for it you would use the intravenous push code ( not sure what it is they have changed it.


----------



## Patricia L Diaz (Sep 27, 2010)

Check out the CPT codes 96365-96379...we use the 96374/26 for the Nuclear stress test...(78452) and this is op not ip...hope these help you out!!


----------

